
German Watchdog Slaps Down Tesla Pricing Practices - zhugeIiang
https://ftalphaville.ft.com/2019/03/07/1551965063000/German-watchdog-slaps-down-Tesla-s-pricing-practices/
======
detaro
[https://outline.com/qUN4fp](https://outline.com/qUN4fp)

